# Red swollen eyes



## pauduke (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got a handful of these birds last week. They seem to be developing a swollen red ring around the eye. Kind of a puffy appearance to the face.
What is going on with them? How do I treat?


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Symptoms are very misleading in pigeons could be canker or infectious catarrh. 
Take a look on chevita symptoms maybe you find something useful there.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam not sure if anything is wrong..some of my whites have larger pink or more reddish eye ceres..esp when they are breeding, there are some breeds who have very red eye ceres like these two in the link.

http://www.redorbit.com/media/uploads/2012/01/sciencepress-012012-004a-617x416.jpg


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

ETphonehome said:


> Symptoms are very misleading in pigeons could be canker or infectious catarrh.
> Take a look on chevita symptoms maybe you find something useful there.
> 
> http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php



Oh wow. I wish I had found this before my little dove died. :/ Could have helped so much.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

You did what you could you did not have much time to act promtly.

Pigeons hide mostly their sick condition as a survival tactic to go unnoticed on the wild otherwise they become easy targets for predator.

Its very important for pigeons owners to know that having a good stock of medicines for the most common pij illnesess is crucial to save their lives as well as good track of any changes in behaviour and or habits of the pigeon.


----------

